# Beeston, Leeds



## Revol (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi there. I'm a 17 year old living in Gledhow, North-East Leeds and am thinking of moving out soon. But I want a cheap property and Beeston has some decent semi-detached houses, namely in the more quiet Beeston Park part. Now, I'm aware Beeston, much like Gipton, Chapeltown, Halton Moor and Holbeck is one of those areas that has acquired a bad reputation, especially by the July 7th bombers and the murder of Tyrone Clarke. But I've heard things are more calm on the South side of the area. Is this true? I've only been through Beeston when visiting the White Rose centre or going to my brother's house in Middleton, so I don't really have any first hand experience. So could anyone give me more info?

And if you feel that moving to Beeston isn't worth the risk are there any other places with cheap property you could reccomend me to in Leeds?


----------



## Firky (Jan 4, 2008)

PM a poster called _angel_


----------



## citygirl (Jan 4, 2008)

nooo...don't DO it!

nowhere in leeds is worth the risk


----------



## rioted (Jan 7, 2008)

A 17 year old wants cheap property? A 17 year old wants any property? Whats the story?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 9, 2008)

A friend of mine lives in Beeston, just near Elland Road. Her house is lovely and both times I've been to visit the area has seemed perfectly fine, although admittedly we didn't exactly tour the streets or anything. She's been living there for about a year now with no bother. Maybe it depends where you go?


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got several pals in Beeston and it can vary from street to street. One has a lovely place near Middleton and it's peaceful with good neighbours. Another friend (whoe grew up there) wants to move since his son is getting into a lot of trouble hanging round with some of the local scotes. Generally, though, I think it's on the up and certainly a lot better than 20 years ago (when it was full of discarded needles!).


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know south Leeds too well, Belle Isle, Middleton and Beeston all seem to merge into each other!

I know it's got a shit reputation whether it's deserved or not dunno.

North or west leeds is your better bet.


----------



## BEARBOT (Jan 10, 2008)

my best freind moved up to beeston 6 years ago cos she couldnt afford to buy a place in london..she has had plenty of trouble there from the local kids mainly in the summer.it seems a hell of a lot calmer at other times tho to be fair.
she lives on colwyn rd by the way.
yes famous cos the bombers came from that road.. 

people tell her that the area on the other side of the park(that is the bit further from the city centre)is less rough but well it is more expensive to buy there...

i would say give the area a miss if you are a female on yr own
i cant beleive a 17 yr old is gonna buy a place..you are looking into a renting a house right?
well renting there would be lots cheaper than headingly but risky unless you have male mates who look a bit tough (ie non studenty) to share with you


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 10, 2008)

You might consider:

Kirkstall
Headingley
Bramley

(all SW Leeds)


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 10, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> You might consider:
> 
> Kirkstall
> Headingley
> ...



Bramley is where I live  

Kirkstall is okay. You may want to check which part of headingley. Hyde Park is a burglary hazard.

Moortown/ roundhay/ chapel allerton / horseforth are nice but pricy.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to move back to Leeds


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 11, 2008)

South Leeds high school is notoriously grim. If that influences anyone decision.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 11, 2008)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Bramley is where I live
> 
> Kirkstall is okay. You may want to check which part of headingley. Hyde Park is a burglary hazard.
> 
> Moortown/ roundhay/ chapel allerton / horseforth are nice but pricy.



I live in Kirsktall, next to Farmfoods


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 12, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I live in Kirsktall, next to Farmfoods



Where's that? I thought there were no supermarkets at Kirkstall apart from the big Morrisons??


Lived almost across the road from the Abbey until I was three. When moved back to Leeds lived the kirkstall end of Bramley so was pretty close.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 12, 2008)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> You may want to check which part of headingley. Hyde Park is a burglary hazard.


...and very expensive now too, LOADS more than Beeston would be. i dunno much about Beeston i worked there for a bit and it is grim but i bet there's some not too bad bits, thing is you probably couldn't tell till you'd moved there. the kids would be the main problem. it's better than gipton anyway.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2008)

My sis lives in Kirkstall, brother in Headingley/Hyde Park and parents near West Park - all pretty nice places - so go north!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> You might consider:
> 
> Kirkstall
> Headingley
> ...


Don't you mean NW?


----------



## Bingo (Jan 13, 2008)

Armley's cool have lived here a year now, no bother at all.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2008)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Where's that? I thought there were no supermarkets at Kirkstall apart from the big Morrisons??
> 
> 
> Lived almost across the road from the Abbey until I was three. When moved back to Leeds lived the kirkstall end of Bramley so was pretty close.



It's on Beacroft Street, behind The Kirkstall Lights pub and where the Post Office used to be.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 14, 2008)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Don't you mean NW?



hah, yeah so I do. 

*slaps self*


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 14, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> It's on Beacroft Street, behind The Kirkstall Lights pub and where the Post Office used to be.



Where Kwik Save used to be?


----------



## cesare (Jan 20, 2008)

Why live in Leeds when you could live in Castleford?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 24, 2008)

_angel_ said:
			
		

> Where Kwik Save used to be?



Aye, just up there.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 24, 2008)

I used to live in Beetson, just off Dewsbury Road, as you're going to the White Rose shopping center I lived up on the left for a time, big houses, cheap rent, £400 for a 4 bed semi, then moved over to the other side, which is seen as the rough part, which I suppose it is, but I had no problems at all -well some fucker keyed my car, but that was about it.

When I left, the landloard asked if I wanted to buy the house, 12k  

Still mates with the people I met up there.


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 24, 2008)

Asriel said:
			
		

> I used to live in Beetson, just off Dewsbury Road, as you're going to the White Rose shopping center I lived up on the left for a time, big houses, cheap rent, £400 for a 4 bed semi, then moved over to the other side, which is seen as the rough part, which I suppose it is, but I had no problems at all -well some fucker keyed my car, but that was about it.
> 
> *When I left, the landloard asked if I wanted to buy the house, 12k *
> 
> Still mates with the people I met up there.




When???

Even houses on Broadlea estate Bramley are being sold for £100k+


----------



## Asriel (Jan 24, 2008)

It was 1998 - 2000, Woodview Road, the one before that, the 4 bed semi, 49k (Allenby Drive), which I nearly brought (wish I had now  ).


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 24, 2008)

Revol said:
			
		

> Halton Moor



*shudders*

Awful place   I had to rescue a mate who got stuck living there. The only benefit is that it's walking distance from Tempsy (Temple Newsam)


----------



## debsinleeds (Jan 25, 2008)

hi, im in bramley naet the shopping centre, its ok here but i wouldnt live in leeds 10 or 11 fullstop, there are ok areas of these places but if your private renting then the house is likely to be in the middle of beirut.
have you considered the outskirts of leeds or huddersfield, batley, castleford? these areas are loads better, when i have saved up a deposit im moving to huddersfield, much nicer and cheaper to live


----------

